# ok call me crazy



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

But I've been looking for a check valve for my return for a few weeks now and nobody seems to have them. BA's has them in 2" size but nothing smaller. ORG has them in 1/4" size....

I'm running a 1/2" line back to my 20 gallon and I need to make sure it doesn't syphon back if the power goes out. 

Anyone know of anywhere local or possibly with canadian shipping that might have it?

I tried a few US companies but it's usually 20 bucks shipping and I'm not paying 45-50 bucks for something that's worth 10 bucks.
Thanks!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not waste money. If you install return outlet close to the surface, how much will you get water back - 200Mlg? You just make level in sump enough to accept this amount

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> do not waste money. If you install return outlet close to the surface, how much will you get water back - 200Mlg? You just make level in sump enough to accept this amount


i agree with sig i just made sure my sump could handle the excess water, why add any unnecessary restrictions. If your heart is set on it try lowes or a specialty plumbing store.


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Another option is to drill a hole in the return pipe just below the water line. This hole will allow air in to break the siphon and if its close enough to the surface of the water you will have very minimal water draining back to the sump. 

Shane.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

and do not forget - check valves jammed sometimes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

when i was setting up my plumbing everything i read on check valves is they will eventually fail and need replacing and they usually fail at the worst possible time. The best solution is to use the largest sump possible and drill a siphon break. I use a 35g sump on my 65g DT, with roughly 20g of water in the sump during normal operation it leaves me a nice buffer of 15g.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I actually have 2 stages of syphon break. It's amazing how much water can pour over into your sump if one of your snail happens to be sitting on top of the syphon hole. Good thing I was around when it happened.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

do you mean drill the hole above the water line? Since drilling a hole below the water line would just create another vacuum right? 

I can only fit a 10 gallon underneath and it's already at the max. If I take in anything more than 3 gallons it'll overflow and I can't risk that in my living room.

Changing a check valve every few years is much cheaper than changing a wood floor in my opinion.

I'll try the hole trick


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

I have the hole in my return lines basically right at the water level. You can see a ripple in the surface from the little bit of water that comes out.. You could have the hole above the water line but if you have good flow you may get a considerable stream of water.. When I turn my pump off, the lines just basically drain whats in them, nothing from the tank..


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah like 2 minutes after making my post I figured it out. This makes total sense!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

like this!

a picture is better than a thousand words


----------

